# Firewall question



## drazenmd (Sep 14, 2012)

Hello,

I need to buy firewall for my company, it's small company bussines ~ 100 PC-s. It shoud have this features to block some websites (url blocking,filtering based on keywords...), port blocking, port forwarding, vpn tunnels and most important price shouldn't be over 800$. If someone can give me some proposal.

Thank's


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

Hi mate, I haven't worked out how to cut and paste on my phone so apologies for the lack of links.

A netgear utm25s (or similar) would give you what you need and be inline with your budget expectations.


----------



## drazenmd (Sep 14, 2012)

Thank you for your answer. What do you think about Cisco SA500?


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

The problem with an ASA mate is it'll do everything you need bar the content\web filtering. You'd be far better with an ASA plus a subscription to a cloud filtering service but that may be outside of your budget considering the number of users you have.


----------



## Marcell Gogan (Jan 15, 2016)

Go to https://www.sophos.com/en-us/products/next-gen-firewall/how-to-buy.aspx


----------



## Rio Pauline (Feb 28, 2012)

drazenmd said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need to buy firewall for my company, it's small company bussines ~ 100 PC-s. It shoud have this features to block some websites (url blocking,filtering based on keywords...), port blocking, port forwarding, vpn tunnels and most important price shouldn't be over 800$. If someone can give me some proposal.
> 
> Thank's


You can also have open source firewall.
That's free of charge you'll just need hardware to set it up.


----------

